
Here’s Facebook’s cap table with ownership for Zuckerberg, other early investors - domino
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2012/02/01/heres-facebooks-cap-table-with-ownership-for-zuckerberg-other-early-investors/
======
mohene1
Marc Andresson has shares. Never knew he was still in the tech game

